# Hey there!



## Bri (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey yall! I'm new to martialtalk and am excited to share and learn from you all. I'm a 3rd degree black belt in TKD and this will be my 25 year of training! I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 25, 2016)

Bri said:


> Hey yall! I'm new to martialtalk and am excited to share and learn from you all. I'm a 3rd degree black belt in TKD and this will be my 25 year of training! I look forward to meeting you all!


Welcome to Martialtalk!!!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello, and welcome to MT


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to MT, Bri.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## giggskadabra (Jan 25, 2016)

welcome im pretty new here too


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome both of you!


----------



## donald1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello, welcome to both of you too


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 26, 2016)

Greetings, welcome to MT!


----------



## Kurai (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome.  Great to see new faces.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Don't know how I missed this before, but welcome to MT.  Don't be shy, jump in and join any thread you like.


----------



## Bri (Feb 17, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Welcome to Martialtalk!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Bri (Feb 17, 2016)

Kurai said:


> Welcome.  Great to see new faces.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Bri (Feb 17, 2016)

oftheherd1 said:


> Don't know how I missed this before, but welcome to MT.  Don't be shy, jump in and join any thread you like.


Thank you so much! I look forward to it!


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 27, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

